# Controller wird nach Neustart nicht mehr erkannt.



## Hellbringer (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo und hi, ich hoffe das jemand dieses Problem schon lösen konnte. 

In Need For Speed Hot Pursuit wird mein Logitech Gamepad nicht mehr erkannt. Also ich muss immer wieder nach neustart mein Controller neu einstellen. 

Wie kann man das ändern? gibt es einen zweiten Patch der das Problem löst?


----------



## Galford (31. Dezember 2010)

Der zweite Patch (erscheint wohl Anfang Januar) soll das Problem zwar lösen, aber da du wohl sicher nicht warten willst, folge dem Link aus diesem Posting:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...peed-hot-pursuit-nfs-14-a-21.html#post2455112

Credits an RapToX


----------



## Hellbringer (31. Dezember 2010)

ahh ja gut, dann weiss ich ja bescheid. Danke!!!


----------

